# Chafing Dish Question



## angelak (Apr 24, 2007)

I am preparing hot ham & cheese sandwiches on rolls for an upcoming event. How to I keep the bottoms of the sandwiches soft? The chafing dish toasts the bottom of the rolls. Is there anything I can line the bottom of the pan for moisture (ie: parchment, lettuce)? Please help!


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Toasting shouldn't be an issue, if you have enough water in the pan. I kept french toast warm, without drying it out, in a chaffing dish just the other day.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

You can always put some snazzy looking bread on the bottom, or maybe line it with pie crust?


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I like to use fresh herbs,like thyme that is still on the stems.
And it smells just wonderful.


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

angelak:

Odd, I usually have a problem with _too much_ moisture using a chafer.

#1 If you have toasting problems Don't use both sterno, or alternately use the long burning wick type.

#2 Line the pan with a towel like they do with a restaurant bread warmer. Although, after hearing about thyme stems I may use those instead, or at least underneath the towel. You may moisten the towel if you wish or let the water from the steam pan do the job.


----------

